# Micro-vas treatment



## knightd (Dec 14, 2010)

According to the article by AAPC from January 18th, 2010- "Submit MicroVas Therapy Claims Correctly," it states that neither the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS) nor carriers such as Noridian Administrative Services (NAS) consider MicroVas payable by Medicare. I have been trying to locate somewhere in writing that states Medicare does not cover this service. Does anyone have a citation specific to Medicare coverage of MicroVas Therapy? Thanks!!


----------

